# Foxes Riding School to close



## Tiddlypom (4 June 2018)

As from today 4/6/18, Foxes Riding School is closing after 46 years .

http://www.foxesridingschool.co.uk/

Many of us from this region will know it well. I kept a horse there on working livery in the early 80's. We can ill afford to lose these really good traditional riding schools.

I wish the owners Jan and Brian a well deserved long and happy retirement.


----------



## scats (6 June 2018)

Foxes is one of my local venues.  I did my stages training there when I was 18 and did some teaching for them a couple of years ago.
Such sad news that the riding school is closing, it was by far one of the best on the wirral.
We will still be up there througout the summer to do dressage as I believe the competition side of things is still running.


----------



## lar (6 June 2018)

Kind of odd the way they made the announcement and then immediately shut down.

Really feel for the staff - understand they were only told Monday morning just before the rest of us and are all now out of a job.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (8 June 2018)

Two of the horses are moving to Cheshire riding school; Ziggy and Tom. For those of you who love those horses I can promise they will be very well looked after. I'm friends with some of the staff at CRS and they are sad that foxes has closed but so happy to be able to welcome Ziggy and Tom.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 June 2018)

That's good news about those two horses, OAL. Most of the others seem to have found new homes or been returned to their old owners. Paddy sounded like a really nice type, he still seems to be for sale. He was the most expensive horse, though.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (9 June 2018)

For those who loved Kenny (very beautiful dapple grey) I'm pleased to say he has been bought by a good friend and couldn't have wished for a better home. I had cuddles with him earlier and he is settling in so well.


----------

